# cheap cai upgrade



## rollinryder (Feb 17, 2011)

tried a few things in a couple days. both turned to work out great but im keeping the stock piping and just added a filter. when the weather gets better im gonna make a svede intake. 

i decided i didnt need a big intake filter and the small wedged one was good enough for now. gonna try to fit it in between and behind the kidney grills this summer when i take the front bumper off. try for like a corvette type cai but thinner to fit throught the radiator and framework. 

let me know what you think. it definitely pulls harder and sounds better.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd be willing to bet that most of your "gains" are perceived and perception is deceptive. Similar style intakes were tried in the early days of these cars and abandoned as not effective. You've created a hot air intake and will more than likely lose power especially from a dead stop and in hot weather. It's just sucking in the engine bay heat and everything blown back by the radiator, If you get to making the grill intake make sure that you keep to as few bends and the shortest length as possible.


----------

